
The differrence between 4G AND LTE explained well - andrewfromx
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/4g-vs-lte/
======
andrewfromx
"the regulating body decided that LTE, the name given to the technology used
in pursuit of those standards, could be labeled as 4G if it provided a
substantial improvement over the 3G technology. Immediately networks began
advertising their connections as 4G LTE, a marketing technique that allowed
them to claim next-gen connectivity without having to reach the actual
required number first; it would be like the U.S. claiming they had landed on
the moon because they got pretty close and the spaceship that got them there
was a lot better than the previous ship."

------
adembaba
haha

